# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  2 Dinners in NY

## katva

I'm headed back to NY for several days in mid- December. I have a ton of shopping to do for a client, and I  so wish I could bring Andrew with me again!  But he has finals, SAT & ACT tests..... So I'm on my own. I will be in town December 17-19, and am thinking about dinner reservations. I know it's late..... Was hoping to get into Eleven Madison Park, but no way. Should I chance it and go to the bar there?  My hotel is very nearby. Any suggestions?  Del Posto is booked. Wanting good food  :cool:  and comfortable for a party of one :)

----------


## JEK

You can try the bar at Del Posto, but I don't think that will work at Eleven Madison. Also, we've had to take the 5:30 table at Del Posto -- service is great!

----------


## JEK

Eleven Madison Park takes reservations 28 days out beginning at 9 am. If you are looking for a reservation within 28 days from now, there are currently no tables available at the time you have chosen. Eleven Madison Park manages an active waitlist by phone.

----------


## JoshA

We'll be in NYC for the weekend of the 19th. We'll just miss you, Kathy. Juni restaurant is where we are eating one night. It's close to EMP.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I've never been to the main restaurant or the lounge................someday,...... but check this out if you like seafood.

http://le-bernardin.com/lounge/      Seating is on a walk-in basis

You might be able to hook up with your island buddy, Eric Ripert too!

----------


## marybeth

Hi Kathy,
We had a wonderful brunch at the NoMad Hotel, which is a Danny Meyer's place.  The food and service are phenomenal.  Randy loved his cocktail, so we asked to see the menu again to see what was in it.  Instead they brought us a card with the hand written recipe :) The dining rooms (there are several) are small and it would be a nice place to dine solo.  I would definitely go back for dinner.  Its in Chelsea.

http://www.thenomadhotel.com/#!/dining/menus/dinner

Have fun!!

mb

----------


## katva

Thanks for all the suggestions!  Josh, we will be passing ships!  I'm just missing Ellen as well....I was able to get a reservation at Lupa, a charming Italian restaurant I ate at a couple of years ago with a great friend (who unfortunately will be out of town this trip).  BUT, the bar at Del Posto sounds like a winner, and I've always wanted to go.  I think I'll choose that for my Italian meal this trip.  And, Marybeth---the NoMad sounds perfect!  I was able to reserve a table there (early) for my other night, but the bar/lounge areas look really great for a solo diner.  Plus, it's very near to my hotel!   I'll call them and take their advice (they don't accept reservations except for the "main dining room", and I'm not sure which one that is!  Bart---thanks for that suggestion---that sounds good too, but I'm thinking another trip.  I don't plan to be in that part of town this time.....staying and working more downtown this time, and after running around all day, was thinking something a little closer to home base :cool:

----------


## katva

One other note, for general FYI:  I went to the bar area (we walked in) of EMP with Jeanette & Dennis-----a day or 2 after having dinner there (proper) with my NY friend-----that dinner was amazing, and then the bar experience, while certainly not bad, was so disappointing food-wise (especially for the $$$!!!).  Just not the same thing at all.  It was super crowded when we went, and I just wasn't sure if anyone else had a great experience at their bar, food wise.  I'm hoping the bar-dinner experience at del Posto will be different!

----------


## katva

Another note, for anyone considering the NoMad for dinner---I just called to get their advice about which space would be best for a solo diner, and they said that the "Main Dining Room" (the only space you can reserve a table), is several different spaces.  They recommended either the Atrium or the Fireplace room for me, and were very accommodating and nice!  They set aside a table for me in the Fireplace room :)
The-NoMad-Fireplace-Benoit-Linero.jpg

----------


## marybeth

Nice!  I think you'll like it very much.  Have a great trip.

----------


## M.SBH

If you have the time, you could also try the walk in/bar/solo routine at Per Se. The menu selections are really good and have more or less the same size of the tasting dishes, so you can create your own little tasting evening. I did it a couple of times and was really pampered on the last one, to the point I was able to enjoy a few breakfasts on the park, courtesy of all the chocolates, sweets, bread and cookies they packed up for me.

----------


## katva

Thanks M!  Another great idea!  If I have time, I might do that for lunch on Friday if I get all of my work done :)

----------


## marybeth

Kathy,
Turns out we're going to be more interested than before about your dining experiences...as we just booked a trip for late December for the PSU bowl game.  Staying in the LES this time, but will travel anywhere for good food!
I'll be awaiting your report  :Big Grin: 

mb

----------


## katva

You got it, MB!  Full report to follow ! :)

----------


## marybeth

Woo Hoo!  Just scored Del Posto for Friday lunch.  This has been on our list for years, but we usually don't get into the city until too late.  

For those who use Open Table, this is one of those examples where, even though OT shows no availability, a phone call to the restaurant will get you a table.

----------


## JEK

You are in for a treat! Go very hungry and get the wine pairings!

----------


## katva

> Woo Hoo!  Just scored Del Posto for Friday lunch.  This has been on our list for years, but we usually don't get into the city until too late.  
> 
> For those who use Open Table, this is one of those examples where, even though OT shows no availability, a phone call to the restaurant will get you a table.



Yay!!!  I did call as well, but no such luck. I could have gotten a lunch rez, but I'm on the clock with work, and can't break for a long lunch---- I did get  a table at one of the JGV restos in ABC though :)  I'm also looking forward to whatever happens to turn out at del Posto at the bar :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

> For those who use Open Table, this is one of those examples where, even though OT shows no availability, a phone call to the restaurant will get you a table.



I always call the restaurant after not getting my seating at OT. Almost always the time I wanted is available.

----------


## katva

> I always call the restaurant after not getting my seating at OT. Almost always the time I wanted is available.



We've been learning from the best :)

----------


## marybeth

> You are in for a treat! Go very hungry and get the wine pairings!



Thanks!  We'll be sure to skip breakfast.  I love wine tastings for lunch...followed by shopping.

----------


## Peter NJ

I had dinner here a few nights ago and it was really good its not the kind of place you need to reserve 30 days in advance so that might turn a few people off  :cool:  but I highly recommend this place if you want great food in a really cool casual setting.






http://www.carrollplacenyc.com/

----------


## MIke R

Looks good......going to NYC  in March as Lena has won a scholarship to spend  a half day with an acting coach, but I suspect few if any  in this here forum will  have much interest in my lunch and dinner choices ...as usual they will be off the beaten path joints that locals  frequent......

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike the place was packed and if you look at the prices you would never think you're in NY...I will def go back because for me 90% of the time I take the boat because all my friends are downtown and this place is right in the hood. I am not a wine drinker but those folks would be in heaven

----------


## MIke R

Where that  resto  is, was my hang out hood when I was  much younger ..bleeker street and Washington square area....

----------


## RickyG

> Looks good......going to NYC  in March as Lena has won a scholarship to spend  a half day with an acting coach, but I suspect few if any  in this here forum will  have much interest in my lunch and dinner choices ...as usual they will be off the beaten path joints that locals  frequent......



I'm sure those of us who own homes in Manhattan would be interested in learning about these restos that are "off the beaten path"

----------


## MIke R

you re a big boy,,,you can figure it out on your own I'm sure.....

but Robertas in Brooklyn will be visited for certain .....chef is the son of a good  P Town friend of mine and I promised I would go visit ....

Other then that.....not living there or even being a regular visitor  anymore,  I ll just go where my family and friends tell me to go....as they re  on top of what's good and off the radar...they never steer me wrong

----------


## amyb

Are you doing a class theater trip this year, Mike?

----------


## MIke R

> Are you doing a class theater trip this year, Mike?




No its DC this year..NYC next year and then I am  done and someone else can run with it.....just putting the finishing touches on the DC trip now 

once I retire next year  I may set up a school trip consultant business just for giggles to see if I can make a few bucks

----------


## Rosemary

Looks great, Peter!

----------


## Rosemary

> No its DC this year..NYC next year and then I am  done and someone else can run with it.....just putting the finishing touches on the DC trip now 
> 
> once I retire next year  I may set up a school trip consultant business just for giggles to see if I can make a few bucks



Bottom Line, here you come!

----------


## MIke R

Yep

----------


## stbartshopper

Katva- Save room for dessert at NoMad- either Milk and Honey or Milk Chocolate! The Pear Salad with Daikon is also divine! The restaurant is fabulous and they have wonderful wines as well!

----------


## katva

I reviewed my dinner on FB, and forgot to review it on here!  My dinner at NoMad was the WORST meal I've ever had in NY, or possibly anywhere.  I order an appetizer of radishes with butter and salt.  Bad idea---was like a greasy salty radish, no better.  My main was their special chicken----apparently what they are "known" for (notoriously??)  I normally don't order chicken, but it sounded good.  The taste is hard to describe, but I'll never forget it.  In fact, it was so bad that I don't remember the dessert I ordered!  A major fail.  The wine, however, was very good, thank God!  :cool:    The service and atmosphere were also outstanding, but not worth it.  Ever again.  The best meal I had that trip was a Pizza Verde from a place next to Gramercy Tavern (which was packed, so I couldn't get in).  Best pizza ever!
pizzaverde.jpg

----------


## katva

It was at Trattoria Il Mulino

----------


## JoshA

We were in NYC just after you, KV. We had a foodie showoff dinner at Juni. The chef, Shaun Hergatt, showed off with no less than 8 amuses displaying the range of his skills and imagination including his versatility with all the techniques of molecular gastronomy. This was followed by four courses of equal brilliance. Here is the rabbit dish, I had.



The food and service were impeccable but the feng shui of the room badly needs an equally skilled hand. This place should be on any foodie tour of NYC.

----------


## marybeth

I knew your meal was terrible Kathy, felt bad about the recommendation.  We had a drink there on our recent trip but no food. 

Since others are chiming in, I'll report that we had an amazing lunch at Del Posto.  Great barrel-aged Negronis to start, wonderful wine, excellent food with lots of amuses, etc. Dessert was fab.  This little box of treats came at the end.

rsz_img_0471.jpg rsz_img_0472.jpg

The rest of our meals were more low key places near our hotel in the Lower East Side.  But I do want to mention two places we loved.
 Shopsins, in the Essex Street Market, for an amazing and crazy breakfast.  If you don't know anything about Kenny Shopsin, suffice it to say he's the Soup Nazi of diners.  Its a tiny place with a HUGE menu, very fun.

rsz_img_0485.jpg Shopsin 1.jpg Shopsin 2.jpg


We also had a great dinner at Pig and Khao.   I like to patronize women chefs when possible and Leah Cohen was on Top Chef. Interesting and tasty Southeast Asian food. Just got 2 stars from the NYT. Sorry no pics.

Both days we had coffee at Roasting Plant.  AMAZING!

rsz_img_0532.jpg

----------


## katva

MB---I in NO way blame you!!!  :), and it's good I was on my own, so no one else had to experience that.  LOL!!!  Let's just say I took one for the team  :cool: 

I was so tired my second night in NY, I didn't make it over to Del Posto, very unfortunately.  Instead, I went across the street from my hotel to Les Halles, and had a quite good, if predictable, steak frittes.  I figured I needed a sure thing....lol.  Next time, Del Posto for sure!

Josh---that looks so interesting!  My sister is getting into molecular cuisine----there's a place she is taking her husband to for a special birthday.  Someplace famous....I think it's in Chicago.  I'll have to get the name!  Tom would never forgive me if I took him to dinner at a restaurant that had foam on the menu again.  Tried it once.....Ha!

----------


## MIke R

I m with Tom

molecular cuisine??????

please.....spare me .....

----------


## Peter NJ

Is Les Halles Bourdains place?

----------


## JoshA

Chicago foodie place may be Alinea.

----------


## katva

Peter, yes, it is (or was, not sure if he's still owner).  It was very loud, and I got the full scoop on the guy trying to impress his date at the next table.  Poor girl.

Josh, yes, that's it!  My sister got the new book for her husband for Christmas.  She said it's not  really a cookbook (it states that in the book----unless you are really crazy, do not attempt at home!), but a fantastic coffee table picture book.  She's saving up her allowance to go  :Wink-slap:

----------


## Reed

> Peter, yes, it is (or was, not sure if he's still owner).  It was very loud, and I got the full scoop on the guy trying to impress his date at the next table.  Poor girl.
> 
> Josh, yes, that's it!  My sister got the new book for her husband for Christmas.  She said it's not  really a cookbook (it states that in the book----unless you are really crazy, do not attempt at home!), but a fantastic coffee table picture book.  She's saving up her allowance to go



Kathy,

I thought you might be referring to NEXT Bistro.  kr

----------


## katva

> Kathy,
> 
> I thought you might be referring to NEXT Bistro.  kr



Confirmed Alinea!  The book is amazing,  There's a description of Truffle Explosion that is to die for.  This Wagyu, squash, yogurt and smoked paprika taffy is one of too many that I would happily try!  I've noticed that so far in my perusing, the meats are cooked en sous vide.
AlineaBook.JPG
AlineaWagyu.JPG

----------


## katva

And, on another related note, my bro-in-law made Anthony Bourdain's beef stock last weekend, and will be whipping up his totally amazing beef stew for us tomorrow night.  The stock takes him 24 hours to make.  He's quite the cook, and has a serious man-crush on Bourdain  :cool:   Being in the frozen tundra of Michigan this long weekend has quite a few advantages!

----------


## MIke R

> And, on another related note, my bro-in-law made Anthony Bourdain's beef stock last weekend, and will be whipping up his totally amazing beef stew for us tomorrow night.  The stock takes him 24 hours to make.  He's quite the cook, and has a serious man-crush on Bourdain   Being in the frozen tundra of Michigan this long weekend has quite a few advantages!




I make it the Bourdain way too and and then I put it in ice cube trays for future use.....

I'm doing stew this Sunday as well but I m doing a blanquette de veau

----------


## katva

> I make it the Bourdain way too and and then I put it in ice cube trays for future use.....



Yep, he has it in ice cube trays as well!  Can't wait!

----------


## Rahena

katva! Let me tell you some names of the most famous hotels in New York:
The Ritz-Carlton New York, Central Park 
Mandarin Oriental, New York 
the Quin
WestHouse Hotel New York
The Pierre, A Taj Hotel, New York
Gramercy Park Hotel
The Surrey

----------

